# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دیپلم

## erfan.k

سلام تاریخ اخذ دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو از کجا باید بیارم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

من هم نمیدونم 

فکر کنم منظور از تاریخ  دیپلم  موقعی که فارغ اتحصیل میشید 

یعنی تا پایان خرداد ماه سالی که امتحان دادید 

اگر در غیر از ماه خرداد امتحان دادید رو نمیدونم

----------


## elL

باید ببینین که چه سالی سوم دبیرستان و پیش بودین همون میشه تاریخش تاریخ دقیق نمیخوان فقط سالش مهمه

----------


## Dayi javad

*اگ سال تحصیلی بخوان باید اینو بگی
مثلا سال تحصیلی 90-91  ولی اگ تاریخ اخذ دیپلم خواستن میشه 91 !


*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan.k


سلام تاریخ اخذ دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو از کجا باید بیارم؟


منکه رفتم کافی نت خودش الکی یه تاریخی زد ماه و سالش  مهمه روزش که مهم نیس*

----------


## elL

اصولا فقط سالشو میخوان واسه ثبت نام کنکورم میخواستن که اگه سالو میگفتین حل میشد

----------

